# Jay and the Stolen MS660?



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 19, 2009)

Did Jay Browning ever find the guy who stole his chainsaw?


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure, maybe i should add him as a friend on myspace and ask him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure he gave that guy the hook.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 24, 2009)

Never showed that he did on the show


----------



## Mikeklogging (Mar 26, 2009)

The show would be better if they followed up on stuff like that and what not.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 26, 2009)

Mikeklogging said:


> The show would be better if they followed up on stuff like that and what not.



Last years episodes were really fun and entertaining. I've tried to get into this years, but I'm just not able to get stoked on them. Not sure why exactly but something seems lacking compared to last year.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Not sure why exactly but something seems lacking compared to last year.




That's an easy one. Last year they just insulted our intelligence a little. This year they're completely ignoring it.


----------



## Mikeklogging (Mar 26, 2009)

i must say im quite bored watching S&S Aqua Logging and The Aviation one. it gets a little old.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 29, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Last years episodes were really fun and entertaining. I've tried to get into this years, but I'm just not able to get stoked on them. Not sure why exactly but something seems lacking compared to last year.



Its the missing of the theme song...I liked it better when it was Hendrix


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Mar 31, 2009)

the aqua logging is about a joke. the whole idea is cool but that guys operation is about a joke. just my 2 cents. whatever happened to gustafson and stump branch?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah that aqua logger didn't get any of the brains god gave out.


----------



## whiting-5 (Apr 1, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah that aqua logger didn't get any of the brains god gave out.



oh maybe he thought god said trains? give me one that goes chug chug


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea and he got a toy train.


----------

